
If Authors Were Programmers - cratervale
https://imgur.com/a/G0Uln
======
cratervale
Still looking for a good Kurt Vonnegut

~~~
mbrd
"The program segfaulted. So it goes."

------
telekid
"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times" \- charles dickens, code
profiler

